# Look at the new boy an gal!



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Great Pyrenees Anatolian shepherd mixes!
Heres the boy! His name (might) be Bruno....we dont know yet!

















Girl! Her name is precious!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Awwwww. For you little guy... how about Frodo? Since the girl is Precious
...


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Awwwww. For you little guy... how about Frodo? Since the girl is Precious
> ...


My mom said NO! LOL😂😂😂


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh my gosh, Frodo would be perfect with Precious. 

They are such cute little fluff balls!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> Oh my gosh, Frodo would be perfect with Precious.
> 
> They are such cute little fluff balls!


Thanks! Im really thinking his name will end up being Bruno!😊


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

They are SO precious (especially Precious)!!! 😍 😄


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> They are SO precious (especially Precious)!!! 😍 😄


They really are!!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

my sister and brother decided to call the female princess instead lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Well, that's works I guess. 😅 I really like that name too. So are Princess and Bruno eventually going to be guardians of the goats (and all your other birds/livestock)?


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Beautiful boy! I like the name Bruno! It’s cute!


I’m sorry I have to bring you this news, but, I believe you’re addicted to buying new animals…..


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Bruno is a great name too! You are braver than me. One puppy at a time is my limit.  Enjoy the fluffpuff stage. They are so cute at that age. 

I’m also curious, are these future workers? Are they going to be full time livestock guardians someday? Or are they pets?

Either way, they are adorable.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> Bruno is a great name too! You are braver than me. One puppy at a time is my limit.  Enjoy the fluffpuff stage. They are so cute at that age.
> 
> I’m also curious, are these future workers? Are they going to be full time livestock guardians someday? Or are they pets?
> 
> Either way, they are adorable.


They will be working dogs but obviously still pets lol. They have been raised around goats and chickens so thats great! I have decided his name is Bruno!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Beautiful boy! I like the name Bruno! It’s cute!
> 
> 
> I’m sorry I have to bring you this news, but, I believe you’re addicted to buying new animals…..


His name is Bruno!! I love it so much!

I am.....dont be sorry. Im okay😭😭😭😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😆😆😆


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Well, that's works I guess. 😅 I really like that name too. So are Princess and Bruno eventually going to be guardians of the goats (and all your other birds/livestock)?


Yes they are! They have been raised with goats and chickens so thats a BIG yay lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> How cute.


😁😁😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Mr Bruno!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

So cute! I just want to ruffle the fluff on his head.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

He's so fluffy I'm gonna die! 😍😍🤣


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> So cute! I just want to ruffle the fluff on his head.


Ill pet him for you lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> He's so fluffy I'm gonna die! 😍😍🤣


I already did LOL😂😂😂😂


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They are so beautiful! Enjoy them while they are little, it will go by faster than you know it!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> They are so beautiful! Enjoy them while they are little, it will go by faster than you know it!


Oh trust me, I know LOL. And thank you!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

More pics of the two!

Heres the girl!








Heres the boy!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

So stinking cute!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> So stinking cute!


I know right??!??!?!?!?😍😍😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Now I'm dead too. 😍🤣


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Now I'm dead too. 😍🤣


Big pupper!😍😍😍 look at how big she is! They are only 8 weeks!!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

They are so cute!!!😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> They are so cute!!!😍


Thanks!😍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Boy


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Girl!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

They are soooooo floofy!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> They are soooooo floofy!!


I know right!?!?!?!?!😍😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

they are so fluffy and cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

They're the cutest cinnamon bears I've ever seen!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goats2Greedy said:


> they are so fluffy and cute





toth boer goats said:


> Aww.


Thanks!😍😍



MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> They're the cutest cinnamon bears I've ever seen!


They are!!!😍😍😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------

